# Blue Line Heater Controller - Interference from light ballasts?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had some problems with a brand new Blue Line heater controller - does anyone have one? Has anyone experienced interference from lighting ballasts?

The controller is mounted on the wall to the side of the tank at the level of the bottom of the tank/top of the stand. It seems to work just fine until T5HO lights switch on, when it starts to show temp readings over a very wide range of 10-15 degrees, which is not good for maintaining steady (or safe) temperature. 

The 2 light ballasts are mounted behind the hood, and the tank is a tall 24 in. tank. The nearest edge of the ballast closest to the controller is at least 27 inches away from it, the nearest edge of the other ballast is 40 inches away from it. Even the most remote ballast 40 in. away causes the problem when it switches on.

Is it possible the light ballasts so far away are causing the problem?

One solution is to move the controller under the tank, but that defeats our initial intention of being able to see the temp displayed on the controller when looking at the tank or passing by it.

Also, have you found these Blue Line controllers to be reliable?


----------

